# Scents for the sensitive



## preciouscharm (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm so sensitive to perfume especially when I wear it. Any strong scents or scents that follow me throughout the day (when I wear perfume) gives me a horrible migraine. I really want to find the perfect perfume for me. Right now I stick to light scents and body lotions like from bath and body works.

Do any of you ladies have the same reaction? 
What are some good and light perfumes that won't trigger your migraines?

Thanks!


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Aug 6, 2011)

have you tried Versace's Bright Crystal? or Kate Spade's Twirl? Heiress by Paris Hilton?


----------



## Anneharp22x (Aug 17, 2011)

Try Amazing Grace, Emporio Armani... It is good scent with pleasant smell.


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 17, 2011)

preciouscharm said:


> Thanks!


  	I know EXACTLY what you mean. Certain scents will trigger horrible migraines for me. I know everyone is different, but for me, really sugary, overly-sweet scents are what do it. Scents that imitate foods, like cupcakes (the whole Jessica Simpson Dessert Treats line were poison to me) and badly imitated vanilla. I seem to be okay with everything else, though anything sprayed heavy will give me a headache. I always try to pick scents that have some sort of citrus or tart element in it, or anything that will mute any sort of sweetness. And instead of spraying scent directly onto my skin, i spray outward, and then walk into the mist. This way I don't overwhelm myself.

  	That said, if they could make a scent that smells EXACTLY like vanilla extract...I'd never wear another perfume again. 

  	Some scents that have never triggered a migraine for me:
  	Versace Versense
  	Gap Close
  	Diesel Fuel For Life


----------

